# Fisher poly vs new steel caster



## plowing ri (Dec 11, 2008)

Looking to buy a new sander for a f350 dump. Thinking electric is the way to go and had my mind made up on the polycasteruntil I saw the new fisher electric steel caster. Trying to see everyone's thoughts because the price on 2.5 poly is $6300 and 2.0 yd electric steel caster is $4700. Big price difference. Trying to see the pros and cons against each other. Thanks in advance


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Well let's start with the size, you shouldn't really be comparing a 2.5 yard to the 2.0, if you want to compare let's go wit the 1.8 poly and 2.0 steel-caster. This will bring the polycaster price way down. 

Poly is enclosed and lighter weight empty, adjustable feed gate, easier to store, 

Steel-Caster - accessory hub, dump material option, deflector shutter, inverted V


tough call, I like the poly because it is enclosed and plastic, the steel-caster has some awesome features though


----------



## plowing ri (Dec 11, 2008)

unhcp;2030315 said:


> Well let's start with the size, you shouldn't really be comparing a 2.5 yard to the 2.0, if you want to compare let's go wit the 1.8 poly and 2.0 steel-caster. This will bring the polycaster price way down.
> 
> Poly is enclosed and lighter weight empty, adjustable feed gate, easier to store,
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input and you are right it's a tough call just have to make my mind up soon before the snows flying


----------



## plowing ri (Dec 11, 2008)

unhcp;2030315 said:


> Well let's start with the size, you shouldn't really be comparing a 2.5 yard to the 2.0, if you want to compare let's go wit the 1.8 poly and 2.0 steel-caster. This will bring the polycaster price way down.
> 
> Poly is enclosed and lighter weight empty, adjustable feed gate, easier to store,
> 
> ...


Price differance between 3yd steel and 2.5 poly is 200$. Steel is cheaper


----------

